# Solid Markings



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well since everyone is starting threads for horses with markings, I felt a bit left out so I started this.

I have a feeling like I'm going to be the only one...


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Well since everyone is starting threads for horses with markings, I felt a bit left out so I started this.
> 
> I have a feeling like I'm going to be the only one...


I love Cobalt's coloring; it's stunning. I love black horses. I think that fact that he has no markings makes him really unique-be proud if you're the only one who posts here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The horse I ride (Daytona) is solid!  I'll post piccies of her soon. Beautiful horse. I actually love solids!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Can Gem fit into this category?









I know he's not solid by any means, but he doesn't fit into the other post


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Can Gem fit into this category?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he will fit here! we'll make him fit! How neat to have a horse with markings no other horse will match


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Of course he will fit here! we'll make him fit! How neat to have a horse with markings no other horse will match


I love it!
On the website where we got Gem from, we actually saw pictures when he was younger and we knew it was him from his markings 
It makes them very unique


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

weee, some space for my boring coloured horses


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I usderstand if you don't have a color breed, that you would consider the markings as color. But if you have a color breed and it doesn't have "color" then its considered a SOLID, regardless of its markings......smile


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I was feeling left out too. None of the horses I've ever owned have had markings. The upside is the clean up for shows has always been easy 

Herbie

























Nani

















Brie (my old pony)


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ohh goodie! YAY FOR SOLID HORSES!! 

heres charmer!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, beautiful pictures of solids, guys! 

Here is one of a horse at my barn, Sam. He's a pure black quarter horse, and gorgeous!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute!

Superman, Nani doesn't count - she has white lips! 

It's a pity I can't post any - both mine have markings (paint has too many).


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Superman, Nani doesn't count - she has white lips!
> 
> It's a pity I can't post any - both mine have markings (paint has too many).


She should. Those aren't markings... she rubbed her skin off.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bobo isn't black but one of the most handsome horses I've owned just the same.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Bobo isn't black but one of the most handsome horses I've owned just the same.


Do I see a white sock on that back foot?? Tsk, tsk.

Haha, just kidding.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A white sock??? No... errrr, he steped in some paint ..... yeah, that's it, paint.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's my plain jane, Luna:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I actually really like the look of solid horses. Especially blacks/bays, however I'm bias there.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What about my grey boys??? Do they fit here??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Taking more soon, but these are from 2wks ago!  
Daytona: (I edited some of the pics/added effects, sorry! I love doing that)


























Me at a show ; ignore my EQ =P









I am AWARE she needs to gain weight- she's gained a lot & looks much better!  She is kinda old (well not really, but she's 18ish) & a TB.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Vida and Shiloh Both have no markings Saro and Fras do :sad:
Excuse Shilohs rash she was still itchy in this photo


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> A white sock??? No... errrr, he steped in some paint ..... yeah, that's it, paint.


Haha, yeah right. :razz:

Such cute pictures everyone.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at all these gorgeous animals! glad to see so many solids out there!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Lots of pretty horses on this thread!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are too cute!  Ahh...I love solid blacks too hehe they are adorable! Esp. when they are shiny, they really glow!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful horses everyone!


----------

